# Youtube Video Download Question



## Nidonemo (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey, just a quick question.

Anyone know of a good (and free, of course) download that allows you to take the video of a Youtube video URL and download it to your hard drive? I remember having one program before, Video Piggy I think, and it has since gone to trial and purchase. The trial is hardly anything to be bothered with as I need more than simply 15 seconds of my target videos.

I've gotten the video editing itch and I -must- scratch it so bad!

Any help is always appreciated.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd love to be able to download Youtube videos so I don't have to always go to Youtube to watch...


----------



## Eevee (Dec 29, 2008)

http://keepvid.com


----------



## Nidonemo (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you Eevee! That works perfectly! Thank you very much!


----------



## Aden (Dec 29, 2008)

http://vixy.net


----------



## Nidonemo (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Aden, that works the same as keepit, but a spare is always important!  Thank you much!


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

Realplayer has a feature to download videos off of youtube.


----------



## Cybergarou (Dec 29, 2008)

Or if you're using Firefox get the DownloadHelper extension. It will download the video without copying the URL into another page. You can set it to convert the video into other formats as well. Works on any site that uses flv files.


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Dec 29, 2008)

http://file2hd.com/Default.aspx

Got it off of a video CNET features. Grabs the HD instead of normal quality if it has one.


----------



## Raithah (Dec 30, 2008)

It's a little late, but in case you don't want to depend on some web service, nor want to install an extension, try this : [All-in-One-Video-Bookmarklet]. I prefer it for the speed and privacy compared to Keepvid and alternatives.


----------



## Eevee (Dec 30, 2008)

Raithah said:


> All-in-One-Video-Bookmarklet


Oh hey cool, maybe with this I can make my youtube Flash replacer GM script not suck as much.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 30, 2008)

And here's a nifty Firefox plugin.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 30, 2008)

This is the absolute -best- firefox plugin for this, fast, easy, and works on almost -every- site, even telling you the name of the file you're downloading properly. Simplistic and smooth.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> This is the absolute -best- firefox plugin for this, fast, easy, and works on almost -every- site, even telling you the name of the file you're downloading properly. Simplistic and smooth.
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006



Ohh, I'll have to give this a try. I've been using keepvid up to this point.


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 30, 2008)

Search Google For YouTubeDownloader

You can download AND convert to many a different format as well..

I think the address is : http://youtubedownload.altervista.org/


----------



## FoothePanda (Dec 30, 2008)

If this hasn't been answered already, just google "Youtube Downloader". An Appliaction with that name should pop up.


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 30, 2008)

FoothePanda said:


> If this hasn't been answered already, just google "Youtube Downloader". An Appliaction with that name should pop up.



*cough* 

^^^^^^^

See my above post


----------



## zangooselover (Jan 10, 2009)

I use http://www.convertdirect.com/ to dowload my youtube videos


----------



## Biles (Jan 10, 2009)

http://file2hd.com


----------



## Skittle (Jan 10, 2009)

Aden said:


> http://vixy.net


Seconding this since they have a program you can put on your comp. too.


----------

